# Race to sub X on 3×3



## Mattecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi guys, i recently got sub 15 and now i average low 14, but i want to get sub 14 by the end of November: amy tips? if you need to see how i solve tell me and i will post a viedeo of a my ao5. this thread will be expecially for me to take track of my pb and good averages.


----------



## a_cuber04 (Oct 16, 2022)

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/what-coll-subsets-are-worth-learning.86828/#post-1477236
This thread should help with whether to learn COLL or not. COLL has the potential to be faster than OCLL and PLL but recognition is slower, and getting a Z perm can really slow you down.


----------



## Mattecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Mattecuber said:


> Hi guys, i recently got sub 15 and now i average low 14, but i want to get sub 14 by the end of November: amy tips? if you need to see how i solve tell me and i will post a viedeo of a my ao5. this thread will be expecially for me to take track of my pb and good averages.


i finally did it: i'm sub 14. next goal sub 13. sorry if i haven't uploaded but i am very busy. hope i have the time to upload some pbs/good times and averages


----------



## Mattecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

pb ao50: 13.17, also sub 13.50 ao100. i was very busy this month but i still had some time to practice. also 12.47 pb ao12 and 11.31 pb ao5. i don't think i will upload in a while, but who knows.


----------

